# Red Snapper Chronicles



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

It has been a while since I have posted on here, so I just wanted to fill you all in on my success in the 2014 Red Snapper season. What a freaking awesome season!!! Not bad for a bunch of Googans!


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Here are a few more plus a bonus Mahi! Also, I made it in the kayak angler magazine. check out the link.
http://www.rapidmedia.com/kayak-fishing/categories/photos/3455-secret-spot-red-snapper-rampage.html


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks like ya''ll killed em this year. Sad it's over, but hopegully we will get a fall season this year, but I doubt it. Are you fishing published numbers or private stuff?


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Dang....looks like I know who I need to fish with next season.....great season for sure! GT


----------



## Kris2216 (Feb 3, 2013)

It was An awesome season rich! We killed it!!
U ready for this weekend? Amberjacks and trigger open up!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Is that in Navarre? How far out do you have to go out for those.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Don't see how I missed this report with it's awesome photos. :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

awesome Pics. you had a great year!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice snappers !


----------

